# Sunshine



## Flashy (Oct 19, 2007)

[align=center]*RIP my Sunshine. *[/align]
[align=center]*




*[/align]
[align=center]*April 1999 - 12-10-2007*[/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center]*Sweep will find you when he is ready, he's lost and lonely without you. *[/align]
[align=center]*



*[/align]
[align=center]*Enjoy jumping, running, binkying, playing with Moon, I know how much you loved her.*[/align]
[align=center]*Take care of yourself and I am so deeply sorry I let you down so badly.*[/align]


I knowI sound nasty, but please no prayers. I feel so bad about this that I just needed to post, I wasn't going to, but I felt I had to.


----------



## polly (Oct 19, 2007)

gorgeous boy you were well loved, enjoy rainbow bridge and take care of all Tracy's buns.ink iris:and if you see a black bun called dido give him nose rubs from me


----------



## naturestee (Oct 19, 2007)

I'm so sorry, Flashy. I don't know what happened but please don't beat yourself up. If it was an accident, they happen to the best of people. I know you did the best you could.

:hug:


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Oct 19, 2007)

so sorry for your loss :sad::hug:


----------



## Flashy (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks guys.

Unfortunately we missed it, for months and months we missed it, all of us. that means we let him down. He lived a good life, I know putting him to sleep was right, but he suffered so much and we missed it. That is unforgiveable. We did let him down.


----------



## cheryl (Oct 19, 2007)

I'm so sorryTracey

cheryl


----------



## ani-lover (Oct 19, 2007)

im so sorry. ink iris::rainbow::bunnydance:
ani-lover


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 19, 2007)

I'm very sorry 

Binky free, Sunshine. Look after your mom and Sweep.

Jan


----------



## BratBunny (Oct 19, 2007)

Binkie Free. R.I.P:rainbow:


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 20, 2007)

I'm just now seeing this - I'm so sorry for your loss. I understand how you are feeling - but try to remember the years of happiness. I'm sure he was a spoiled rotten bun and couldn't have had a better home elsewhere.

We do what we can as we can. Sometimes we make mistakes...but we learn from them and go on. I have to tell myself htat every day or I think I'll go crazy missing Ginger...

My heart goes out to you - I'm sorry for your loss.



Peg


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 20, 2007)

I'm sorry flashy.


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 20, 2007)

what a tough time it has been for you lately. i'm so sorry.


----------



## Flashy (Oct 20, 2007)

Thankg uys.

It doesn'ty feel like a rough time, yes, it's busy, hard, stressful, a nightmare and stuff, but so far (tough wood) we have only lost one bunny. Far better than in Feb and early March when we lost three adults and a litter of four.

Sunshine desevred better than the end he got, couldn't have prevented it, but should hgave noticed earlier. I/we/they (being my parents) are fully to blame. Harsh but true unfortunately.


----------



## m.e. (Oct 20, 2007)

I'm so sorry :sad:


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 20, 2007)

[align=center]



[/align]





[align=center]We choose them sometimes they choose us and other times they are given to us.[/align]





[align=center]We bring them home and suddenly learn there is so much more. [/align]





[align=center]We love them and care for them.[/align]





[align=center]We feed them and play with them.[/align]





[align=center]We watch them grow and marvel at the change.[/align]





[align=center]We laugh and enjoy there every move. [/align]





[align=center]We sometimes get annoyed at some of what they do, than they look at us and it is all ok.[/align]





[align=center]We do our best to keep them safe and it is not enough.[/align]





[align=center]We sometimes make the choice for how there life ends and sometimes they choose it. [/align]





[align=center]We love them will all our hearts in the end they know this and that is best of all. They go to the bridge loved when so many others have never known love. They go knowing some day we will see them again and their hearts as well as ours will be whole. [/align]





[align=center] ----------------------[/align]





[align=center]Binky Free. RIP Sunshine. You will be missed.[/align]





[align=center]



[/align]


----------



## MsBinky (Oct 20, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear. 

Please don't feel bad, though I understand it. Bunnies are masters when it comes to hiding how they are feeling. It's sad, but we don't start off knowing everything there is to know, they teach us. :hug:

Binky free Sunshine :rainbow:


----------



## Flashy (Oct 20, 2007)

You're all being really nice  It makes me feel worse, I guess I have to explain.

Aince moving back homer I took csre of all the buns, but in Mayb Sunshien developed lumps on him and also lost use of his back left leg temporarily. We took him to the vest and they said the lumps could be myxi and I also asked for panacur for the leg.

My parnest know how very important my buns are, buns like Sky, and whilst I was willing to be extra clean, my parents said they would tske over the care of Sunshine and Sweep because none of us wanted me to contaminate the rest with anything because it wasn't just them at stake. They ahd taken care of them from when we got them until I moved back home so I thought they would have been ok with them.

So mum and dad took over their care, i hardly went near them, too scared incase i transported something back.

I onyl went lastWednesday ebcause someone was stamping and I was tyring to figure out who, it was Sunshine and when I went down, I noticed his mouth was all swollen and lop sided.


[align=center]



[/align]
Mum and dad took him to the vest on Thursday, and Friday he was operated on. The abscess was into the bone and ran along one side of his mouth form the front to back., 

He'd had tooth problems last November and from then on he chewed on his wobbly tooth (he had his second lot of spurs and when they filed them down they made a tooth woobly) and that is what caused the abscess. This could have been there for 11 months.

I missed tht, I should have made the effort to keep checking them, I shouldn't have trusted my parents, I should have noticed. The poor old man was left suffering with that vile abscess for AGES! that's not forgiveable and I should feel bad. I will learn from this. None of my dwarfs would ever have had it get to that becuase i see them and wacth them so closely. 

Unacceptable. It will never happen again. Yet again, I let a bunny down. Appalling. So please don't tell me it's not my fault, or I didn't let hiom sdown, because I did, big style. I'm so sorry Sunshine.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## Flashy (Oct 20, 2007)

i never changed the sotry, to anyonewho i talked about it with (qhich i think was only one person), or read the thread i mentioned him oin, they know i missed it. i dont even care of people do bash me, to be honest, its not like i dont desevre it.

i was upclose with him a week and a half before and i didn't even see it then. no wonder he had an upset stomach, ther abscess had an outlet in the mouth so he would have been swallowing a load of puss 

And i dont know why the text is a stupid size but it wont cxhange.


----------



## Flashy (Oct 20, 2007)

*tundrakatiebean wrote: *


> so don't think that just because the story changed we will start bashing you.


urgh, that's really got to me. I'm not a liar


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Oct 20, 2007)

*Flashy wrote: *


> *tundrakatiebean wrote: *
> 
> 
> > so don't think that just because the story changed we will start bashing you.
> ...



I am so sorry, I didn't mean it like that at all x.x I just meant that no matter what had happened we still like you



I am so sorry that you took it that way...I'll just shut up now


----------



## Flashy (Oct 20, 2007)

How did you mean it then?


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Oct 20, 2007)

I just meant that no matter what had happened to Sunshine we would still try to comfort you, we like you...



I feel so awful and I don't think I'm helping :?


----------



## Flashy (Oct 20, 2007)

That's not what you meant because that's not what you said before. If you weren't implying I was lying about what happened then I think you meant that even though I've neglected a bun you're not going to have a go at me.

Yes, I make mistakes, fatal mistakes, my mistakes killed Flash, Ozzy, Boofa, Moon and now Sunshine. I feel terrible, absolutely flaming wretched about that. Not one single day goes by that I know I shouldn't have tehm, that they shbould either be put to sleep, or in a rescue or with other families, I KNOW that. I even have images of them alld ead so that they are not being looked after by me. Yes, I make mistakes, awdul ones, and my only firneds in the world suffer for it. But what do I do? keep trying my hardest and learn form my mistakes, or have them dead/in rescues? I have to debate that every single day, and I still don't knwo the answerr because I'm still making mistakes.

I'm sorry, I really am, this forum is filled with people who love their buns, care, and don't do what I'cve done. I'm so sorry. My buns desevre better, but I don't know where to find that.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Oct 20, 2007)

*Flashy wrote: *


> That's not what you meant because that's not what you said before. If you weren't implying I was lying about what happened then I think you meant that even though I've neglected a bun you're not going to have a go at me.



I didn't mean that at all, I worded something badly while I was trying to comfort you, I'm editing out my post now.

I'm sorry you took it that way.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 22, 2007)

Oh my goodness. I don't know why I have missed this thread nor why anyone else hasn't stepped up to the plate and commented.

First of all, I am so sad for anyone who loses a bunny, pet, loved one... regardless of what happened. Unless they murdered in cold blood - there's no reason not to feel for them.

I am so sorry you lost Sunshine, Flashy. You are so hard on yourself sometimes. It's obvious you love the rabbits dearly and that you do all you can to care for them.

Flashy, sometimes we can't do everything. There are parents to who don't have the money to give their children costly treatments to help them live. There are always things that happen that we cannot control.

I take care of my animals and the kids and I feed, water, etc., everyone - everyday. Sadly, this spring we lost my 14 year old kitty, Prissy. Now, I could choose to blame myself because she might not have been as bad had I known immediately about her injury. However, I realize the truth is that she was injured during a blizzard, that she was always "hiding out" and not coming up for dinner immediately..... we know she was around cause she would come up and we would see her at the back door where we fed. She had a little house she stayed in some and we'd see her peek out of it as well and figured she'd come out when she was hungry.

What we didn't know is that over what we believe was at least several days - she suffered with having some of her toes cut off her back feet. 

One day, my daughter saw her and said "Mom, Prissy doesn't look so good" and I went to check and she couldn't hardly walk. We scooped her up and zooomed to the vet. We barely made it before they closed and hadn't even phoned. 

My gosh, the smell was awful! I thought she was losing control of her stools since she was so old - but no - it was the rotting flesh! We hadn't even seen the toes then! She had pockets of infection and we had to drain them over and over.

Prissy had debrivement surgery, spent time in the hospital and we brought her home to care for her. She lived quite a while and was much better about 5 or 6 weeks later when she got up to play. She was actually running through the house and we think she threw a bloodclot or something and had a stroke. In the end I had to have her put down.

Flashy, Prissy was adored by everyone because she purred even when she was hurting. She was not purring from nervousness either - she would rub her cheeks against us - and the vet and her workers. They called to check on her all the time and when she was there - they carried her around in a blanket and called her their baby.

Prissy chose to be an outside cat 13 years ago. She was so happy! and she was loved but we missed her injuries. If the flesh hadn't gotten so bad and died and there hadn't been so much infection - she might have lived. 

I do not blame myself but blame life. Sometimes life isn't fair and it's no one's fault - things just happen. Please remember that. Sometimes we see something even and have to wait to have it checked. Sometimes we just can't afford to do what needs done because other things have happened to cause it.

There are people in the world who have pets who dearly love them but cannot afford to vet them due to things like losing their jobs, or a person being ill, etc. I know there are people who have had to have animals put down for things that could have been fixed but it would have cost too much for them - and some would say "well, they shouldn't have the pet" ...... I say, bull! They give the pet a chance and they love the pet and the pet has a good home but sometimes that's not good enough.

Just because we are all financially able to afford some comforts - not everyone in the world has those things..... there are people who die because they cannot afford FOOD and they die miserably - not in the loving care of their friends, family, or the gentle sleep given by a vet.

Life can suck - and really suck bigtime. That doesn't make any of us a bad person, guilty of not caring, etc.

Learn from what has happened but give Sunshine the dignityand credit for havingsurvived and fought his illness the way he did. A bunny that was not cared for, not loved, not fed, etc., wouldn't have survived as long as he did........ nor would they have fought to do so..... 

My prissy was a fighter and I loved her and this is the first time I've told anyone the entire story. I'm sorry it is in Sunshine's thread and that it is so long. Maybe she and Sunshine are friends now.


----------

